# Australian Dark (old) Ale. Yeast Suggestions?



## Bribie G (27/4/09)

I'm about to do an Australian Dark, it's just a mini-comp but I want to get it fairly spot on. Also I always go for Toohey's Old when I'm out anywhere and will be interested to try for a fairly close copy for my own satisfaction, quite apart from the comp.

Here's the guidelines:


5c. Australian Dark Ale.
Aroma: Mild malt aroma, with low to moderate fruitiness and toasty or light roasty
notes. No to low hop aroma, caramel or diacetyl. Any yeasty notes or phenolics
should be penalized, as should any excessive fruitiness or sweet caramel characters.
Slight chocolate is acceptable. Clean aroma is essential.
Appearance: Mid-brown to dark brown, sometimes almost black and opaque. Low to
medium carbonation. Excessive carbonation or flatness should be penalized.
Flavor: Mild maltiness with no hop flavor or diacetyl. Low to moderate fruitiness,
light roastiness can be evident. Dry maltiness on the finish. Clean and quaffable.
Low to medium carbonation. Any phenolics, diacetyl, yeasty flavours, astringency,
harshness, or noticeable sweetness or alcohol, should be penalized.
Mouthfeel: Light to medium body. Low to medium carbonation.
Overall Impression: A dry, mildly flavored session beer. Malt evident but evenly
balanced by hop bitterness.
Ingredients: Pale and chocolate malt, clean bittering hop such as Pride of Ringwood.
OG FG IBUs SRM ABV
1.040 1.050 1.010 1.016 15 25 - 4.5 5.3%
Commercial Examples: Tooheys Old Ale, Kent Old Brown

I've got the malt and hops and sugar h34r: worked out but I'm wondering about the yeast. I have to get that clean dryness. Choices so far are:

US-05 18 degrees
Nottingham 16 degrees

Culture some Coopers or:

(heresy?) I understand that Tooheys Old is now bottom fermented so how about weihenstephan lager yeast 14 degrees? 
I'm nervous about fruity flavours from the Coopers.

Any suggestions from 'old' enthusiasts appreciated. :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers:


----------



## reviled (27/4/09)

I vote US-05


----------



## bradsbrew (27/4/09)

Bribie IMO S-04 would be a good choice I've recently done a couple of stout/olds and this yeast has given great results. The boys at Chappos swap on saturday seemed to like it going by how empty the keg is. Ive got a double choc stout (sullys recipe) that I was going to use wyeast 1968 in but will now be using S-04 tends to let the malt through better. 

Cheers Brad

Edit= Bribie bring the mash temp down for the dryness. 63/64


----------



## chappo1970 (27/4/09)

BribieG,
I have been mucking around with an Aussie Dark Recipe which I have been getting great results IMO from Wyeast 1084 - Irish Ale. It's kind of a Hunters Old style if your familiar with that beer? 

Certainly the S-05 will do no harm.

FWIW

Chappo


----------



## geoffi (27/4/09)

Keeping Cooper's yeast down to about 17 or 18c will keep the fruities under control.

How about S-189 as another option?


----------



## Bribie G (27/4/09)

Well I see the Nottingham didn't get a vote :lol: . It's probably a bit stormtrooper for this brew.

I've got a schott bottle of US-05 in the fridge and the brew it came from turned out perfectly, might go with the devil I know rather than experimenting at this late stage. I also have S-04 and haven't tried it yet. Might do a couple of brews if I have the time and use that as well and compare the two, nice old-drinking weather on the way


----------



## glennheinzel (27/4/09)

The Lion Nathan website confirms that they use an ale yeast. 

If you were looking to branch out from the yeasts that you have suggested, I have commented in another thread (http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...=22604&st=0) that the alt/koslch yeast strain should work well because of their lager-like characteristics and fruity esters. 

I notice that you have mentioned dried yeasts so K97 might be a good one to try, although I think that a few people have noted that these yeasts typically take a while to clear (unless you have a filter).


----------



## Screwtop (27/4/09)

S-05 too clean, S-04 should be good.

Screwy


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/4/09)

Probably doesn't help your cause but I've got an Australian Dark about to be kegged and I fermented it with Wyeast 1762 (Belg. Abbey II). Yeah I know it's Belgian.  I kept the pitching and ferment temps low (until the end) and so far it seems delicious. No real Belgian character at all. Just light grapey/sultana fruit.

Slurry has not been wasted. Dropping a dubbel on it tomorrow. B) 

Warren -


----------



## Steve (27/4/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Probably doesn't help your cause but I've got an Australian Dark about to be kegged and I fermented it with Wyeast 1762 (Belg. Abbey II). Yeah I know it's Belgian.  I kept the pitching and ferment temps low (until the end) and so far it seems delicious. No real Belgian character at all. Lust light grapey/sultana fruit.
> 
> Slurry has not been wasted. Dropping a dubbel on it tomorrow. B)
> 
> Warren -



I've done a lot of Kent Old Brown Ales. Both with US05 and SO4. My pick is SO4. Any yes I've also done a brown belgian same as warren. That was nice!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Fourstar (27/4/09)

Nottingham, or if you can get your hands on it, Wyeast London ESB... Was an awesome choice for my English Mild


----------

